# Monster Mash version??



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

All I could find from Google translate was this: "The Psychopathic's Music School (alias The PMS) in a fun cover of the song by Don Jess, Italian singer and songwriter of the year." I guess PMS was some-sort of "punk" band. Of course, the original song was written by Pickett and Capizzi...so I'm not sure what's up.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

georgekillian said:


> All I could find from Google translate was this: "The Psychopathic's Music School (alias The PMS) in a fun cover of the song by Don Jess, Italian singer and songwriter of the year." I guess PMS was some-sort of "punk" band. Of course, the original song was written by Pickett and Capizzi...so I'm not sure what's up.


I appreciate you finding something. I scoured and couldn't figure out what it was or who it was. Thanks so much. No idea how those people came across the audio of the song! Or where they got it.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

You're welcome. If you're really ambitious, you might want to slog through their websites: 

Sito web ufficiale: www.thepms.org

Sito non ufficiale: www.thepms.net

Sito underground: www.psychopatic.net

On the Internet Archive: http://wayback.archive.org/web/


----------

